# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  दवाई के पत्ते पर लाल रंग की धारी का क्या मतलब होता है?

## superidiotonline

*दवाई के पत्ते पर लाल रंग की धारी का क्या मतलब होता है?*

आपने मेडिकल स्टोर से दवाइयां जरूर खरीदी होंगी और अगर आपने कभी ध्यान दिया होगा तो देखे होंगे कि दवाई के पत्ते पर लाल रंग की धारी बनी होती है। लाल रंग के धारी के साथ पत्ते पर Rx, NRx और XRx भी लिखा होता है। बता दे कि दवाई के पत्ते पर लाल रंग की धारी का मतलब होता है कि डॉक्टर की पर्ची के बिना इस दवाई को न तो बेचा जा सकता है और न ही इसका इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

अक्सर एंटीबायोटिक दवाओं के दुरुपयोग की जांच करने के लिए इनके पैक पर खास तरह की लाल धारियां बना दी जाती हैं। दवा के पत्ते पर लाल धारी देने का मकसद यही है कि टीबी, मलेरिया, और एचआईवी जैसी कई गंभीर बीमारियों के लिए बिना डॉक्टरी परामर्श के दवाइयों की सीधी बिक्री पर रोक लगाई जा सके।

----------


## superidiotonline

एंटीबायोटिक्स दवा की स्ट्रिप पर Rx, NRx और XRx क्यों लिखा होता है? Rx का अर्थ है कि यह डॉक्टर द्वारा दी गई दवा है और सिर्फ उसी मरीज को दी जा सकती है जिसे डॉक्टर ने अपने पर्चे पर लिख कर दी हो। NRx का अर्थ है कि यह एक ऐसी दवा है जिसे आप तभी बेच सकते है जब इसे किसी ऐसे डॉक्टर द्वारा पर्चे पर लिख कर दिया गया हो। XRx का अर्थ है कि यह एक ऐसी दवा है जिसे आप एक ऐसे डॉक्टर को बेच सकते है जिसके पास लाइसेंस हो जैसे कि एनेस्थिसियो लॉजिस्ट और इसे डॉक्टर सीधे मरीज को दे सकता है। मरीज़ इसको किसी मेडिकल स्टोर से नहीं खरीद सकता है भले ही उसके पास डॉक्टर द्वारा लिखी गई पर्ची ही क्यों ना हो।
-------------------------
साभार: ज्ञान ही ज्ञान

----------


## Dark Rider

अच्छी जानकारी है मान्यवर

----------

